# Sundown Mogul Comp 1-21-2012



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Roll Call:

Powhunter (Crash and burn 1st round) 
Johnnypoach


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 12, 2012)

I should be down for this one.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

In! (I think)

Powhunter (Crash and burn 1st round)
Johnnypoach 
madriverjack
bvibert

Hopefully I'm able to get out to make some turns before then!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2012)

Out- even if I was feeling better I once again have the pinewood derby conflict... 3 years running, and one more next year....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2012)

first one i'll miss.  flying back from utah that day.  totally bummed.  i had made all of them...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Out- even if I was feeling better I once again have the pinewood derby conflict... 3 years running, and one more next year....





2knees said:


> first one i'll miss.  flying back from utah that day.  totally bummed.  i had made all of them...



Bummer guys, you'll both be missed.  Without 2knees there my chances of being the biggest gaper on the course have increased significantly!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2012)

Dude- I am the gaper protection...  But I always have fun... Hoping to be back for s7!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2012)

Roll call:
Powhunter (Crash and burn 1st round)
Johnnypoach 
madriverjack
bvibert

So, who else is going?  It's going to be a sorry ass competition at this rate...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Roll call:
> Powhunter (Crash and burn 1st round)
> Johnnypoach
> madriverjack
> ...



Yeah, not looking good.  I should be up for part of the day.  Thinking of taking two cars so I can gets some runs in and then hit the kiddy hill with my son.  I only have 2 days on skis so far this season so I am just looking to cruise around a bit.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 20, 2012)

It looks like some snow will make the course nice. How is the course looking anyway??


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> How is the course looking anyway??



I'll check the webcam and report back


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2012)

They're seeding the course now, I'll do my best to ski it in tonight!

Keep in mind guys that this is supposed to be a fun low key comp.  I've only been out a couple of times myself, and I'll be in the comp.  Gotta support the bump cause!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

See ya around 12 with Jonnypoach....Jack you comming down??

Steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Where is the course?  2 kicker??

Steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Roll call:
> Powhunter (Crash and burn 1st round)
> Johnnypoach
> madriverjack
> ...



Theres a few locals that rip...Mogulqueen and her husband...And that other guy from wallingford....What about you Mikey (Mondeo)?

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Where is the course?  2 kicker??
> 
> Steveo



Bottom of Stinger, just one kicker in each line, it's not long enough for two kickers.

The bump spacing seems good to me, hopefully we get this 5 or so inches tomorrow morning, they'll be awesome with a top coating!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

Move some posts to a TR thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=106508


----------

